# QUICK! lump along the crest of a donkey



## yankee_minis (Jun 7, 2005)

A very nice guy rescued this donkey and he has offered her to me for what he paid. I told her I might take her but I need to know if she is healthy enough!

She has this swelling along her crest that is the size and shape of a foot ball-- what the heck is it????

It doesn't seem to be sore on this poor girl, but geesh-- she's got a lot to complain about! Her feet are curled under and look like elf slippers.

My farrier is going to look at her in a little bit today. I think we can work with that.

But what is the swelling?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 7, 2005)

It is probably the crest itself you are feeling. Alot of times when the crest starts to roll over it feels especially heavy in the area you are describing, and also the shape of a football. I have had some horrible hooves with some of the rescues. All are just about back to normal, with the exception of Clementine..my last rescue, and there is nothing we can do for her. She has been vet checked by 2 vets, and at one time she broke her leg, and it healed over. I feel so bad for her, but she has her own pasture with her barn and her baby Taco, which makes her one happy donkey! She will live the rest of her life here. Its such a rewarding feeling when you can help these poor donkeys, and it seems like the abused ones seem to know and offer there love back 100 times over! I am hoping you give this donkey a chance..you wont be sorry!! Corinne


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 7, 2005)

I've felt a rolled crest before. This is entirely different. It's a symmetrical bulge on both sides and is soft tissue. It doesn't seem to cause her pain.

The guy who rescued her thought it had something to do with the jacks biting her neck.

I don't know if you can see the lump or not.


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]If this is the donkey with the bad feet my bet is she has foundered and that is what the lumpy neck and feet are from. She probably has some other metabolic stuff going on. This girl is going to cost you more to care for that what you pay for her.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## shminifancier (Jun 7, 2005)

> This girl is going to cost you more to care for that what you pay for her.


 IMO That was uncalled for at a time like this..


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Why is that uncalled for? She is probably foundered or at least a cushings candidate.... Tracy , dont take it wrong but this poor girl has problems. Glad you can rescue her but just making you aware. [/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 7, 2005)

I cant believe that comment was made, definitely uncalled for! . Its animals like this that need someone to give them a quality of life! Not every donkey has the luxury of being pampered, and loved like we would all like to see. I have taken in 4 rescue donkeys, and 3 were in horrible shape, plus beaten, do you think it would of been better to just think..oh well, its going to cost me more then she is worth??? When you help a animal out , you do it for the compassion we have for animals...not for the time or money involved! There are alot of foundered horses, would you feel the same about one of your horses if it foundered.?? Yankee, I am going to show a friend of ours who is a old mule man this picture and ask him.. it could easily be from getting bit, by jacks. I also have some picture of some of the donkeys feet, that I rescued (might even be posted somewhere on this forum!!) they were horrible. If you would like to see them let me know. Corinne


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 7, 2005)

Guys Im not saying dont rescue her.... Im just saying be prepared. I would find a way to take her myself if someone offered her and yes I would not hesitate to spend whatever to get her better. I also have a 21 year old foundered mare that is well loved and cared for that wasnt what I was trying to say....


Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I need to appologize to Tracy and everyone for the tone of my post. I know this is no excuse but I am sitting in a house without air conditioning even tho there are two heat pumps out there....neither one working and one is brand new last year, and it is 102 heat index and 98 degrees. Im literally sitting in a puddle of perspiration. I really didnt mean it in a bad spirit.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 7, 2005)

Lyn, that's okay. I didn't take offense. I had the farrier out tonight and after 3 hours she got her looking almost normal without harming her. She was walking smoothly after she figured out the long hooves weren't in her way anymore.

I don't know how long the feet were like that. Ther farrier thinks a year. She said there was 2 inches of the wall curled under. She said she would come out in a couple weeks to work on her again.

The vet is coming out at 9 tomorrow morning and I will have her look at her. The farrier did say she had foundered.

The lump on her neck is apparently fat-- and probably tied into the founder. It just looked a lot worse because she had been nipped and where she lost hair it looked lumpy. My healthy jenny that I just got has a lump but it wasn't noticeable until I actually felt for it.

I will have the vet check into related illnesses like cushings. Anything else they should look for?


----------



## shminifancier (Jun 7, 2005)

Gald to hear that... Keep up the good work.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jun 7, 2005)

This is the little girl-- she's 6 or 7 I guess.


----------



## shminifancier (Jun 7, 2005)

How neat. you are so lucky and blessed, keep up the wonderful work for caring for the not so fortunate ones.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 7, 2005)

Lyn, you are SOOOOO forgiven..haha..lol..We all have our bad days and things just come across a little rougher then what we are trying to say. Now you just go and get yourself a big glass of lemonade and enjoy. I HATE this heat today too. Yankee..thanks so much for caring. I am looking for some pics of some of my donks feet and if I find them I will post them. We cut off a total of a good 10" on one jenny, but in a very short time she was back to normal. Keep the pictures coming! Corinne


----------



## shminifancier (Jun 7, 2005)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I HATE this heat today too.  Corinne
> 398782[/snapback]
> ​


Well it has cooled down now that there are tons of severe storms all around me..Now coming yet for me But I sure hope qtrra is watching the skies close as she is in about an hour or less is going to have a pretty heavy area of storms come right at her~! So far these storms have been to the North of me and now just to the South of me But the good thing the temp finally has come down from a sticky 84 to a nice 71 and still no rain or storms for me but I have heard lots of rumbling to the South of me... But nothing close enough yet to unplug or shut down stuff


----------

